# Advice on stray cat?



## KariyaReyleesMom (Oct 22, 2011)

Well, after weeks and weeks of trying to find Jackson, the stray tabby a home, I was finally able to find a temporary foster home with a person who is willing to let Jackson stay on her enclosed porch, that's semi-heated, until a permanent home is found and he will be going there Wednesday. In the meantime, I tried to bring Jackson into my apartment tonight and was going to keep him in until I take him to his foster home Wednesday and he hated being in, he kept meowing, sitting by the door and clawing at it. I also tried to put him in a kennel I had set up in the kitchen, due to not having a litter pan beings I have no cats, just been taking care of him and he's been outside and he really had a fit, so, I let him back out and he bolted for the front door and started clawing again, then ran and hid under my couch, came back out and went right back to clawing at the door, so I eventually gave in and let him back outside. My question is, the person who is taking Jackson is going to kennel him when shes gone, because her porch don't lock and she don't want to chance him getting out in case someone stops over while she's gone.....so, I was wondering how I can get him use to being inside in a porch and to accept the kennel when needed? We just want to get him in a place that will be warmer and safer for him with winter around the corner and with halloween almost here. I'm hoping he will get use to it sooner or later, but, I would like to make the transaction as stress free as possible for both Jackson and the person fostering him.


----------



## Valentine's Heart (Mar 18, 2011)

Most outdoor cats switching to indoors probably will have a meowing fit at first. At least, the strays that I've taken in over the years have done so. If you don't give in to it, they eventually adjust to the indoor life and after a time prefer it. I think you are probably going to have to go through the meowing and scratching part until he adjusts.


----------



## KariyaReyleesMom (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks! I figured he may calm down once he gets use to it, just hope it don't take to long.
My parents think I'm doing the wrong thing by removing him from a place he's use to and if he likes the outdoors that I should leave him there. But, I have no shelter for it what-so-ever and I'm really concerned he may freeze to death in another month or so. Also, with halloween coming up, he could come across a not so nice human being and that would be devestating to me. I've gotten quite attached to him in the weeks that I've been feeding him and putting water out for him. He's gone from skittish and not wanting us to touch him, to now wanting my son and I to pet him all the time. 
Needless to say, I am conflicted, I hate to transition him if he much rather be outside and I'm worried the foster mom may not want to deal with his meowing and scratching until he calms down and with removing him to there, I sure don't want to have to bring him back if he gets to be to much for her....talk about confusing and scaring the poor cat. I do know the kenneling will be the hardest part, when I put him in mine last night, he flipped out...he backed into a corner and sat there and howled around and made me feel horrible for caging him up, but, that's what he'll have to be in with her while she's gone to keep him from bolting out the door. She can't bring him in her house, because she has two cats and a dog already and Jackson HATES dogs and he's not use to other cats, plus she don't know if he has anything that can be passed on to her cats yet, that's why she's putting him on her enlosed porch. I just want what's best for him and trying to figure that one out is not as easy as I thought. To bad she didn't live on a farm, sounds like barn life would be perfect for him, he'd have shelter, but, still be free to roam like he likes. I'm just wracking my brain to do the right thing for this cat.


----------

